

MPlayerX adware behaving like malware - antoncohen
http://www.thesafemac.com/mplayerx-adware-behaving-like-malware/

======
antoncohen
This was confirmed by the author [1] "MPlayerX will start to utilize the
installer to fulfil monetization."

Malware details:
[https://vms.drweb.com/virus/?i=4374166](https://vms.drweb.com/virus/?i=4374166)

[1] [http://blog.mplayerx.org/blog/2015/04/16/some-progress-on-
mp...](http://blog.mplayerx.org/blog/2015/04/16/some-progress-on-mplayerx/)

